# Help: TV make up..



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey there luvies. I need some help. 

I have a chance to do make up for a local tv show and I have some questions. 

1) What do you use on men?

2) How much make up should be use on women to show up on tv?

Lara? MartyGreene? Anyone???

Thanks!!!


----------



## prplgrapesmakup (Oct 5, 2007)

From my experience working on TV and film I'm starting to notice that a big change isn't that extreme. Back in the day....that was different. for men, I usually start off with MUFE's primer, it soooooo is perfect for men, I then will add foundation, definitely try and cover lightly but effectively. I add concealer, powder. Also sometimes brushing their brows into place, and some lip balm. I got a chance to work with a high-profile celebrity on a TV show and he really just needed that primer, light foundation and concealer for his dark circles. But men definitely  have a tendency to sweat soooo much more that women, so remember that probably more importantly than your initial application, to keep whatever you use on hand to keep them matte and also sweat-free. Along with blot, powder, anti-shine, whatever you like for matteness, keep TISSUES!! Or even a small cloth towel. The dripping sweat will not be absorbed with our cosmetic products, just good old-fashioned moisture sucking. It can get hot under lights!

For the women, same as film, camera-ready, simple but nice, some women like lashes (natural) so their eyes stand out a little more. Check your monitors before camera rolls, see what needs emphasis. Usually blush needs a little, umph, I like to wait until they're just about to start, sometimes ladies freak out if they think their makeup is too heavy, and then run off to the bathroom, or their not going to be shooting for a couple of hours, get bored, and again run off to the bathroom, so if you wait until they're about to go on-camera, add your final touches, "emphasis", then they have no time to fix anything. Actresses forget that the makeup is not for them personally, but that character.


----------



## lara (Oct 5, 2007)

HD or standard?


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 8, 2007)

Oh goodness. LOL

I guess this would be standard. 

I was at a meeting for my full time job. I work at a communitie college and someone from the AV department asked me to do make up for the local tv show we have. I said sure, but then looked at my coworker like, "I have no idea what to do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



"






I'm assume they won't need much but I just want to be prepared, ya know.


----------

